# Pensacola Pier Rookie



## GaryPheabus (Aug 1, 2013)

Caught my first Pompano this afternoon. I quit using a drop rig and went with a bright orange fly with sand fleas, on a Carolina rig. 1 Oz egg with 24 inches of leader. caught 3 in a row.

The locals were great and very patient once again. 

Gary Pheabus
T and C Tackle Shop


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Those will fry up real nice! Good job bro!!!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's how you catch 'em.


----------



## dmckinnon07 (Sep 4, 2012)

Now I am itching for some pomp


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job on lunch!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pomps ! That's what I'll be having for supper tonight ! :chef::tongue_smilie:


----------

